# Lets see some stainless!!



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Lets see some stainless pride! Heres a few of mine to get it started


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

I bump that,lol


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

08 f550 powerstroke


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the 550 thats one nice looking truck. the fisher x blades look sweeet


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Santini, i see you around town.. Truck looks great! What kind of sander do you have?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

that white 3500 looks sweet. That cutting edge is beefy.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

crossboneracing;740613 said:


> Lets see some stainless pride! Heres a few of mine to get it started


The white truck looks sweet


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, the 3500 is up for sale (posted in the equipment marketplace), I am probably gonna trade it in this week or next for a new dump. Thanks again guys!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

*drewls* i must have


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

SantiniServices;740638 said:


> 08 f550 powerstroke


That's one bad ass looking Ford.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

check my avatar


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

ATouchofGrass;740725 said:


> Santini, i see you around town.. Truck looks great! What kind of sander do you have?


its a Smith Spreader stage 2 all electric. they sell them at Berquip in Bedford Hills. its great


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

The "V", to bad the rest of the truck isn't stainless, what a terrible picture, sorry lads rookie photography


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

beautiful f-550 :bluebounc :salute:


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Here some SS for all.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

is that a 2wd truck if so how do u like it.. i want one but am nervous about it plowing.. thanks in advance


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would think those fisher straight blades would be heavy. Whats the weight of each of those?


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

BDEMOTT;742837 said:


> is that a 2wd truck if so how do u like it.. i want one but am nervous about it plowing.. thanks in advance


All the Chevy / GMC 3500HD's are two wheel drive. As long as you have a good set of tire's on them and a load of sand your getting threw everything. Even with tires that aren't't so great, you can always put a pretty big load on it because it has a GVW of 15,000 pounds and 19.5 inch rims so the tires can handle the weight and the brakes are bigger than a one ton. It only came with two engine options, the 454 Big Block V-8 and the 6.5 Litter Turbo Diesel. I would always take the 6.5 Litter, the truck is no race car but it will get you around just fine. I used to drive one that was a 2002 GMC, it had a 9 ft Fisher X Blade and a 8 ft Air- Flow Stainless Steel Sander and i loved that truck, i would trade my F-350 for it any day. i just wish that GM didn't't stop making them in 2002. I never got stuck and it could really push some snow.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I have a 99 GMC 3500HD looks almost like the one above, I have the 454 big Block, havent put a plow on it yet but if I were to Id make sure I have a parking lot to do so I can turn the beast around, turning radius sucks on those things but I can imagine you could push alot. I just got some new tires on mine last year Hurcules tires or something, aggressive tread so who knows maybe Ill get a plow for it one day. Mirrors suck on those things in the winter tho. 
Looks great with the SS on it.


----------



## MOfescue (Sep 13, 2008)

DOGG gone stainless


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

BillyRgn;742918 said:


> All the Chevy / GMC 3500HD's are two wheel drive. As long as you have a good set of tire's on them and a load of sand your getting threw everything. Even with tires that aren't't so great, you can always put a pretty big load on it because it has a GVW of 15,000 pounds and 19.5 inch rims so the tires can handle the weight and the brakes are bigger than a one ton. It only came with two engine options, the 454 Big Block V-8 and the 6.5 Litter Turbo Diesel. I would always take the 6.5 Litter, the truck is no race car but it will get you around just fine. I used to drive one that was a 2002 GMC, it had a 9 ft Fisher X Blade and a 8 ft Air- Flow Stainless Steel Sander and i loved that truck, i would trade my F-350 for it any day. i just wish that GM didn't't stop making them in 2002. I never got stuck and it could really push some snow.


I also have one and we plow every storm with it. My driver loves it. We plow commercially, I definitely would not do a lot of residential with it.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

jgoetter1;742900 said:


> I would think those fisher straight blades would be heavy. Whats the weight of each of those?


Not sure of the weight, I wanna say the 9' is around 970 - 1050 and the 8' is around 900 or so? Trucks handle them just fine.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

_crossbone _- where did you get that grille for your chevy? i really like it!


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

gotta love the stainless look. i'm stuck with the powder coated for now. if i ever get the chance (and by chance i mean money) i'm going to upgrade to the fisher EZ-V SS. i'm jealous


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MOfescue;743146 said:


> DOGG gone stainless


 sexy!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those are some nice plows and trucks. I really really like that 2008 F-550. I want something like that except probably in an F-350 and black paint job with some diamond plate


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

BillyRgn;742918 said:


> All the Chevy / GMC 3500HD's are two wheel drive. As long as you have a good set of tire's on them and a load of sand your getting threw everything. Even with tires that aren't't so great, you can always put a pretty big load on it because it has a GVW of 15,000 pounds and 19.5 inch rims so the tires can handle the weight and the brakes are bigger than a one ton. It only came with two engine options, the 454 Big Block V-8 and the 6.5 Litter Turbo Diesel. I would always take the 6.5 Litter, the truck is no race car but it will get you around just fine. I used to drive one that was a 2002 GMC, it had a 9 ft Fisher X Blade and a 8 ft Air- Flow Stainless Steel Sander and i loved that truck, i would trade my F-350 for it any day. i just wish that GM didn't't stop making them in 2002. I never got stuck and it could really push some snow.


I seen a 4x4 3500HD mason dump the last snow storm... No... my eyes didn't fool me.. It was an HD, 19.5 rims and all... It was pretty mean lookin' ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

crossboneracing;740613 said:


>


What's yup with the mirrors on the 1 ton? It's got the newer grill and appears to be a 2000 but has the older style mirrors?



Wicked500R;743576 said:


> I seen a 4x4 3500HD mason dump the last snow storm... No... my eyes didn't fool me.. It was an HD, 19.5 rims and all... It was pretty mean lookin' ...


It may have been a monroe conversion.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

First, the grill came from Summit Racing, its called a Loud Mouth grill made by Putco I believe?? It was around $350 or so. Heres one simmilar http://http://www.ultimatetruck.com/products/putco_loud_mouth_grille.aspx

As far as the white truck, the mirrors were on there when I bought it, my guess is the fiberglass ones either broke or he didnt like them. Third guess is they look as though they had cb antennas on them at one point. Im not too sure, the ones that are on there work fine, I just wish they were heated!


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Wicked500R;743576 said:


> I seen a 4x4 3500HD mason dump the last snow storm... No... my eyes didn't fool me.. It was an HD, 19.5 rims and all... It was pretty mean lookin' ...


They are aftermarket. The phone company up here has a few. They were sent to PA for the upfit. Not sure where.

Nice stainless. Nice 550. Where did you get those sideboards?


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

here ya go:

This is the newest one, we have an 06, same exact setup also.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

crossboneracing;740613 said:


> Lets see some stainless pride! Heres a few of mine to get it started


are those curb guards from fisher or custom? i need some


----------



## pcicciu (Feb 7, 2009)

Best move I ever made getting the stainless!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Whats up with the HUGE cutting edge??


----------



## pcicciu (Feb 7, 2009)

The curb guards are from fisher dealer approx. $275 (worth the $$) & the cutting edge came from the town DPW I used to plow for last year.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah and that cutting edge has changed all the geometry of the plow which will adversly affect the tripping action. Then when the plow breaks Fisher won't do much for you because 

1. You ran an oversized edge on it.
2. You posted pictures of it on Plowsite.

I would go back to the factory size edge.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

The curb gaurds are not from fisher, they have a website stamped on them, ill look at it tomorrow and get it for you. They weld on and are carbide so they dont wear at all. Nice looking trucks guys keep em comming!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Yea the over sized edge is a little rediculous. I have the curb guards and theyre supposed to sit on the ground to prevent edge wear.
-Eric


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree....an edge that size affects the integrity of the tripping action and will eventually ruin the edge....nice plow though!!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The curb guards are from a company called Winter. They are "Extendors" We run them on all of our small plows, carbide on botom and on the side. They work great IMO.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks SnowMatt, thats the ones!


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Heres the Link http://http://www.winterequipment.com/winter_sell-web.html


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that link does not work.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bdavis;748618 said:


> I agree....an edge that size affects the integrity of the tripping action and will eventually ruin the edge....nice plow though!!


You speaking from expeirence or guessing? We've ran lots of blade with heavier cutting edges. All 2" more does is make your blade trip easier, which isn't a bad thing. JMO


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

hey guys all those fisher x blades look sweet, well be putting a new plow on our dump this summer and plowing for the city next winter, i am putting on a fisher,but the stainless are another $1,000 or so, can you tell me why they are better besides looking 50 X cooler, thanks alot!


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.wintereqipment.com


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.winterequipment.com I guess i cannot spell today


----------



## pcicciu (Feb 7, 2009)

bdavis;748618 said:


> I agree....an edge that size affects the integrity of the tripping action and will eventually ruin the edge....nice plow though!!


Actually the edge doesn't trip any more than normal. but it does seem to bend back more when stacking snow.


----------



## pcicciu (Feb 7, 2009)

PORTER 05;748871 said:


> hey guys all those fisher x blades look sweet, well be putting a new plow on our dump this summer and plowing for the city next winter, i am putting on a fisher,but the stainless are another $1,000 or so, can you tell me why they are better besides looking 50 X cooler, thanks alot!


I think its worth the extra $$ for the fact of never having to deal with rust/painting of the blade. the Xblades are also like 2" taller & have more of a curve which eliminates need for a sno-foil or deflector


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

They definately back drag better than the HD or the SD plows fisher makes beacuse of the attack angle.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

*Here is my Truck*

2006 f-550 6.0 diesel 9ft Stainless Dump Body 9fT Fisher X-Blade Stainless Tail gate Spreader and full Central Hydraulics that run dump body , plow and spreader


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Rock Boat;750520 said:


> 2006 f-550 6.0 diesel 9ft Stainless Dump Body 9fT Fisher X-Blade Stainless Tail gate Spreader and full Central Hydraulics that run dump body , plow and spreader
> 
> View attachment 53220
> 
> ...


Man I love that stainless Body!!

How do you like the western spreader?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice trucks everyone!:salute:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey rock boat can we get some interior shot of that 550 i curious on what the cental hyd. look like


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

*more pics*

hey 02 duramax the western spreader works great it takes 15 minutes to clean it out and wash it down and there is only one grease fitting

hey fisher guy here are some more pics the pump run off the crank on the motor and is like an ac compressor with an electric clutch the # 1 up fitter switch turns the hydraulic pump on to run the body and the plow and # 2 up fitter switch turn the spreader on the plow and body work by cables


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

nice set up we have a 97 gmc 3500 with a 9 ft HD with central hydr. no spreader though i deff. like ur set up a lil better ours u actually got lean way forward to reach the levers


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

for the central hyrdo's, does fluid actually go through the controllers I assume? That picture of the floor board where the spreader controls are, it looks like there is some fluid there. Also, the picture of the tank in the frame, the hose fittings look very corroded, is that normal?


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes fluid does go through that's how you control the speed of the spiner and the auger my older truck that thing would get real hot because of it being a pto off the trans when i was salting you didn't need the heat on on the old truck the valves where up in front of the dash almost and you could see the hoses so if one would blow hot fluid would be all over didn't like that idea


that is the controller for the dump body and the snow plow i think when i got the truck there was no paint on it so yes it is very corroded you know how salt can be on painted surfaces it's brutal on unpainted surfaces i had that on the pintle plate on the rear of the truck i was painting it with a spray can and the spiner is right there and would sand blast the paint right off and be all rusty by spring so i got some bed liner paint from pep boys i think its called dura liner so far with all the salting i have done this winter its holding up so my plain is this summer to do the whole under carriage of the truck with that stuff and see if i can save the truck and get some extra years out of it


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey rock boat, are those first pictures of your truck when it was new? if so do you have any newer pictures of the truck? also what is involved in cleaning out the spreader, is there a "trap door" that folds away to clean it out? By the way it looks like fun to work on the motor on that truck. Thanks


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

someone likes chocolate milk!


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

BDEMOTT;751413 said:


> someone likes chocolate milk!


haha i think he might. along with Coke and Marlboro Cigarettes it looks like


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

yes the pics are from when it was new here are some newer pics of the other day and from a storm we had a week or so ago there is a door on the bottom of the spreader right under the auger that is full length of spreader that opens up so you can clean it out and your right i would not want to do any work on that motor you can't even see it just under the pump is two alternators that would be a nitemare to replace i was told not sure how true it is so don't old me to it but with any engine work you have to remove the cab or lift it up to get to the back of the motor


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

yes i do love my chocolate milk its my weekness and my coke and would love to give the cigs up


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok before anyone else asks Is that an aluminum snow foil on an xblade???? Im not even goin to ask about the purple lettering on the side


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

no it stainless got it from northern tool company and about the purple i like the color i have a tri-axle dump truck that is purple and 1970 chevelle that is the same color and the lettering on the side of my little dump just like the color nothing more


----------



## Mr.Penndel (Feb 14, 2009)

*Sno-Foil*

what happened to the sno-foil??? were you stacking and bent it that way?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

lol I'm just messing man but i do like ur set up u dont see a lot of x blades with foils


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks fisher guy i know your just messing around i get it all the time kind of use to it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

where exactly is bucks county PA i used to live mercer PA about 65 miles south of erie for a lil bit


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

mr penndel i wish it was from stacking but far from it the other day when we got sonw and ice went out that night to salt every thing and was not out for an hour and slid on ice about 60 ft and hit two car and push one into another car so that was three cars in on night but thats not all the last storm i backed into a car while doing a driveway the car pulled up behind me never saw it and taped him so i hit 4 cars in a week not the greatest week


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

bucks county is just out side on philadelphia on the turnpike its the second to last exit before you go in nj


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Rock Boat,
Is your tank for the hydraulic fluid almost empty? Looks like it is in the bottom of the site 
glass.

I like the box, I would love to trade mine in and get an aluminum one.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

its close to being empty i need to put some in just didn't get around to it thanks for reminding me i forgot all about it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ouch sorry to hear about ur week i almost felt ur pain a couple weeks ago. i started sanding at on our accounts truck depot dirt parking lot. it had about 3 inches of solid ice on it from the freezing rain we got that night. i almost slid in to 3 tractor trailers side ways


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I shouldn't say empty, there is lots in there, it is just low on the site glass.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

that would have been bad sliding into a tractor trailer side ways mine was not to bad i droped the plow and put it in reverse thinking it would help but it didn't i think it save some damage on the cars but i did pick them up about 4 ft and move them over all i was thinking was how much damage there was going to be before i hit them but the damage was alot less then i thought one car had a dent in the trunk lid and the other had a dent the size of a basket ball and a broken tail light and the car that i set them down next to don't think there was a dent but when they moved them i'm sure they dented it and the car i backed into had a small dent in the quarter panel next to the tail light from the spreader only damage i had was the snow foil


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

yea it is a big tank and the site glass is high on the tank but should be in the site glass so i can see the temp on the fluid


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah the ice was so bad after i finally got the truck to stop sliding which wasn't easy even in park it would slide lol i got out and fell on my ass *my bad* got back and literally went ice skating in size 13 work boots while i was on the phone with my boss cussing him out cuz he waited so long ( it rained about 4 hours before) and this was the last stop for the day oh and before i forget most of the lot had a down hill slope to it and trailers and trucks everywhere. but we finally got it sanded and it actually came out pretty good now if we get any freezing rain there the first on our list


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Years ago when I was plowing driveways I got out of my truck to move something in the driveway. I got out and closed the door and then watched my truck slide down this driveway and it was in park. At least it hit the snowbank before it went in the ditch.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just moved back up to mass this was my first winter in 12 years so im not used to ice lol so the look on my face when i was sliding down the hill and my foot on the brake and the truck in park was probally priceless to say the least lol then when i was "ice skating" when i on was on the phone that was just fun lol i felt like calling up my friends in florida but it was like 3 o'clock in the morning lol


----------



## Mr.Penndel (Feb 14, 2009)

Rock Boat do you pics. of all 3 of the purple vehicles? do you drive the 550 everywhere? do u have another truck to tow the trailer?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey RockBoat it looks like you need an edge badly. I will never let my edge get that low. And the Chain seem to have way to much play in it if ican fall back that far, Oh yeah here is pic of some Stainless


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

hey big dave the edge on the plow is ok not to far down i have curd shoes on both ends of the plow an they are not even touching the ground when its hooked up and the chain is right where it needs to be when i unhook the plow the piston needs to be all the way down or it fits me to unhook it if the chain was tighter then it is the plow will be over the plow light when it raised

hey mr penndel yes i do drive it alot i'm sure you seen it around i'll post pics of my other purple stuff just two of them and the 550 with purple letters i tow the trailer in my driveway and i have one in the back yard for the chevelle a 24' enclosed with my f-350 crew cab

fisher guy i now ice sucks no fun and don't blame you for wanting to get out early to salt i bet the look was priceless and i would of called them in fla just to let them know how much money you where making but i'm sure they would of told you how warm it was and they are walking around in tee shirt and shorts

cet i bet that was something to see good thing you didn't try to chase it down the hill that could of been real bad never had that happen yet but you never know on ice


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok i must admit u just won me over on the purple that KW is beautiful along with the chevelle is that a heated body on that dump? as for the friends in florida u were right i talked to them the day before it was 76 degrees with 100% humidity and they were complaining of the heat


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

fisher guy;752666 said:


> ok i must admit u just won me over on the purple that KW is beautiful along with the chevelle is that a heated body on that dump? as for the friends in florida u were right i talked to them the day before it was 76 degrees with 100% humidity and they were complaining of the heat


Yea that dump truck would look great if he polished it, atleast the wheels. looks good though, what motor/trans do you have in it


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

8.5' Fisher on a 3500 Ram


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

2007 Smith Series IV, Long Chute, on a 2006 Brandon Dump, LED's on top.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock Boat what year is that Tri-Axle Dump Truck?


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

cat man its a 99 and you rmore then welcome to polish it for me done it a few time its not fun anymore now i just acid wash it it has a 475 hp turned up to 550 hp and looking to sell it now and the chevelle has a 540 ci motor with 530 hp at the crank

fisher guy yes it is a heated body not hooked up it rusted out on me and decided that i didn't need it just running stone i know about them friends in fla i have an ex girl friend in fla and she calls to tell me how warm it is there


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock Boat;753231 said:


> cat man its a 99 and you rmore then welcome to polish it for me done it a few time its not fun anymore now i just acid wash it it has a 475 hp turned up to 550 hp and looking to sell it now and the chevelle has a 540 ci motor with 530 hp at the crank
> 
> fisher guy yes it is a heated body not hooked up it rusted out on me and decided that i didn't need it just running stone i know about them friends in fla i have an ex girl friend in fla and she calls to tell me how warm it is there


so that's a c-15 cat then, how much are you looking to get for it? try posting it in the trucks for sale forum on here.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

yeap c-15 i'm looking to get between $55000 & $60000 for it it got like 260000 miles on it that not a bad idea been debating to put it up for sale but every day i think about it needs to be gone


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well rock boat if i had the money i would give that thing a good home but the prob is im only 21 and i dont even have my cdl yet so all i can do is drewl


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock Boat;753602 said:


> yeap c-15 i'm looking to get between $55000 & $60000 for it it got like 260000 miles on it that not a bad idea been debating to put it up for sale but every day i think about it needs to be gone


haha i think we have hijacked this forum

Is that truck a W 900L? if so have u had frame "horn" problems? i bet it is fun to drive around, with that long wheelbase and set forward axle.


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

cat man yes on the w900L and i did have problems with the frame horns have not replaced them for some time it has a 10 year warrenty on the horns truck is a blast to drive kind of bad in tight place but alot of fun ride very nice and with the tinted windows no one can see you so checking out the girls is no problem 


fisher guy thats cool not hard to get a cdl but might not be a good idea right now with the was the things are going


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i wanna get the cdl just to have it so i can drive our dump and trash truck legally lol the 6500 dump is 26,000 but it has air brakes and the trash truck is 33,000 gvw and if im going to spend the money and take the time to get a cdl im getting a class A


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

always good to have and a good idea for the class A thats what i have that way if you want to pull a trail you don't have to worry about it


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

thats the way i think about i can take it with our single axle dump with a trailer found out so why not go for it


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

best way i took a few guy with my old f-700 and 20 ton trailer i had years back the truck was an auto so it made it so easy its good to have i have friends calling me all the time to drive for them my truck has been parked since last may now that i started a new business just tired of driving now


----------

